# General > Recommendations >  Rural Community Gateway updates

## Rural Gateway Editor

We have revamped the the website's funding area to include an archive of news and links along with the latest info. Please visit http://www.ruralgateway.org.uk/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=592

Alternatively, our latest content covers Community Transport projects, wildlfe tourism, community woodlands research and renewables. We recently uploaded  an interesting research report into the coming trends in tourism  - it's in our Documents area at www.ruralgateway.org.uk

----------

